#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-20
<ejat> hi .. may i know what the differ between root device : instance vs ebs ?
<progre55> hi guys
<progre55> how do you change the availabitily-zone settings?
<progre55> for instance, if I want to increase the amount of RAM in the type m1.small
<smoser> progre55, they're in the UI
<smoser> GUI
<progre55> smoser: yep, found it, thanks =)
<progre55> forgot to get back here and say I'd found it =)
<progre55> smoser: dont you by any chance know how to install sun-java6-jdk from the repos silently, without user interaction?
<smoser> yeah. actually.
<progre55> cause it asks if I'm willing to accept the user agreement..
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/634102
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634102 in cloud-init "t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot" [High,Fix committed]
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot <server-mrs> <verification-done> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Committed> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Maverick):Fix Released by smoser> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot <server-mrs> <verification-done> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Committed> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Maverick):Fix Released by smoser> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634102 in cloud-init "t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot <server-mrs> <verification-done> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Committed> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Maverick):Fix Released by smoser> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot <server-mrs> <verification-done> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Committed> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Maverick):Fix Released by smoser> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<smoser> (i wouldn't know if it weren't for that bug)
<progre55> hmm.. what's that? )
<smoser> oh. wait. wrong bug.
<progre55> =)
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ec2/+bug/634487
<_mup_> Bug #634487: t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java <ec2-images> <review-request> <linux (Ubuntu):New> <linux-ec2 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <openjdk-6 (Ubuntu):New> <sun-java6 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487>
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634487 in linux-ec2 "t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java" [Medium,Confirmed]
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634487 in linux-ec2 "t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487
<_mup_> Bug #634487: t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java <ec2-images> <review-request> <linux (Ubuntu):New> <linux-ec2 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <openjdk-6 (Ubuntu):New> <sun-java6 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487>
<_mup_> Bug #634487: t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java <ec2-images> <review-request> <linux (Ubuntu):New> <linux-ec2 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <openjdk-6 (Ubuntu):New> <sun-java6 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487>
<_mup_> Bug #634487: t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java <ec2-images> <review-request> <linux (Ubuntu):New> <linux-ec2 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <openjdk-6 (Ubuntu):New> <sun-java6 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487>
<progre55> well, I'm not installing it in a micro.. I just want to have a user-data (scirpt) that silently installs the sun-java
<smoser> right
<smoser> but that bug tells you how.
<progre55> but when installing java, it needs user interaction, to accept the certificate
<smoser> read it
<progre55> oh, okay, thanks
<progre55> let me have a look
<smoser> in general, you can always do something like this to see:
<smoser> apt-get install debconf-utils
<smoser> debconf-get-selections > pre.txt
<smoser> apt-get install <your-package>
<smoser> # answer prompts
<smoser> debconf-get-selections > post.txt
<smoser> diff -u pre.txt post.txt
<progre55> well, actually here is what goes there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496972/
<progre55> smoser: thanks
<progre55> smoser: can I just put those options in a file, and then just say "debconf-set-selections file"?
<smoser> you can, yes.
<smoser> also, cloud-config has support for debconf-set-selections
<progre55> what's cloud-config? let me try to run it )
<smoser> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/annotate/head%3A/doc/examples/cloud-config.txt
<smoser> you can pass something like that as a user data
<smoser> and it will handle having that stuff set up on first boot
<progre55> aha, I see
<progre55> thanks
<progre55> smoser: is it possible to bundle an image from a running instance?
<progre55> actually, I think I've seen that somewhere in the uec documentations..
<smoser> well, that is euca-bundle-vol
<smoser> generally, i really dont like that (the 'un-booting' thing)
<smoser> but... it should generally work.
<progre55> smoser: how to find out if a CPU is VT compatible?
<smoser> kvm-ok
<progre55> oh, thanks
<progre55> I want to set up a machine for cc AND nc.. and I have one separate machine for nc
<progre55> kvm-ok says "INFO: your CPU supports KVM extentions \n INFO: /dev/kvm does not exits \n HINT: sudo modprobe kvm_intel \n KVM acceleration can NOT be used". Can it be used as a node?
<smoser> progre55, you have kvm installed there ?
<smoser> kvm should modprobe that for you
<smoser> i think
<progre55> let me modprobe
<smoser> if you hvae qemu-kvm installed (which is a dependency of eucalyptus-nc) it will add an init script that will modprobe it for you
<smoser> so that won't be an issue. this should work for you
<progre55> oh, it says it's been disableb by bios
<progre55> let me see what I can find in bios =)
<progre55> I'm getting "FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-server/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Operation not supported" when I modprobe..
<progre55> oh, it still says "kvm: disabled by bios"
<smoser> progre55, so you booted into bios and poked around ?
<progre55> smoser: I cant find the KVM switch in the bios..
<progre55> and now trying to update my bios..
<progre55> cause some say that the old bios doesnt have the switch, although it supports KVM
<progre55> smoser: finally =)
<smoser> yeah!
<progre55> now I'm setting it up as cc, nc, walrus, and etc )
<progre55> well, all the 4 =)
<progre55> smoser: and hope I dont have to re-install my separate nc node, right? It will just detect the nc, I hope
<smoser> i do not think that the clc will detect the node controller
<smoser> but on install of the nc, (from CD) it will see the CLC and ask you if you want to register it
<progre55> smoser: but my nc is already installed.. and I'm reinstalling the clc
<progre55> will I have to re-install the node controller as well?
<smoser> i dont know. you can definitely go through registration again.
<smoser> (euca_conf --register-node)
<progre55> sure, I'll try that
<progre55> smoser: so btw, is there a way to bundle a running instance?
<smoser> I answered above: well, that is euca-bundle-vol, generally, i really dont like that (the 'un-booting' thing)
<progre55> oh I see
<progre55> thanks
<progre55> smoser: is it okay to give 3 cpu cores to an instance? I mean, to a type
<progre55> or should it better be an even number of cores?
<smoser> i really have no idea what would happen.
<smoser> if libvirt would even allow it
<progre55> well, I have 6 nodes available =)
<progre55> I mean, cores
<progre55> and wanted to distribute them equally among 2 instances =)
<progre55> smoser: well, arright man, thanks a lot for all the support
<progre55> my workday is over now =)
<smoser> you can over commit your nodes
<smoser> on the node controllers
<smoser> #MAX_MEM=2048
<smoser> #MAX_CORES="2"
<smoser> #MAX_DISK="100"
<smoser> in /etc/eucalyptus/eucalyptus.conf
<progre55> oh
<smoser> man eucalyptus.conf
<smoser> that setting has to be modified on cores and then 'sudo restart eucalyptus-nc' and it should show up (eventually) in euca-describe-availability-zones verbose
<smoser> ie, if you set MAX_CORES=16, it will pretend that that is a 16 way machine
<progre55> aha, I see
<progre55> thanks
<progre55> let me try to set it before I leave )
<progre55> smoser: btw, will the running instances be terminated if I restart eucalyptus-nc?
<smoser> i *think* no
<progre55> well, let me try )
<progre55> yep, works
<progre55> but the instances were broken.. maybe because they were "pending" but not "running" when I restarted the node controllers =)
<progre55> well, I'm off now
<progre55> smoser: thanks for all the help again ) take care
<kim0> howdy folks .. in the mood to answer some forum questions ? :) check those out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575971 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1570396
<mathiaz> smoser: hi!
<smoser> hi
<mathiaz> smoser: I've just noticed that tags can be used when starting instances from AWS console
<mathiaz> smoser: is that something new?
<mathiaz> smoser: are they available from cloud-init?
<smoser> it depends what you mean by tags
<smoser> http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/09/new-amazon-ec2-feature-resource-tagging.html
<smoser> is new today
<smoser> seriously, though, the console ? mathiaz... we have command line tools :)
<mathiaz> smoser: indeed - that's what I saw today *in* the AWS console :)
<mathiaz> smoser: I'm just using a different tool ;)
<smoser> what support would you tihnk would be in cloud-init ?
<mathiaz> smoser: can the tags be accessed?
<mathiaz> smoser: for example to put the ssh_key_id in the tag?
<smoser> i dont know if the tags can be accessed.
<smoser> i dont knwo why you'd want the ssh_key_id in the tag
<smoser> mathiaz, note, there were 4 features released today: http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/09/new-amazon-ec2-features-resource-tagging-idempotency-filtering.html
<CharlieSu> Are there any official UEC imanges that are EBS backed instead of the instance store?
<dialtone> hi, it used to be possible to see the user-data script output in /var/log/syslog before cloud-init
<dialtone> how can I re-enable that behavior again with cloud-init enabled?
<dialtone> from a quick glance it should be possible to obtain that by having the runcmd key in the user-data
<dialtone> since it says that the output will appear on console output
<dialtone> uhm, that output in that case appears in ec2-get-console-output
<dialtone> although it's only the last X lines
<dialtone> agh... cloud-init is frustrating :(
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-21
<flaccid> :)
<dialtone> at this point I just want to disable it and redirect stdout and stderr to a file
<dialtone> without having to repackage the instance
<progre55> hi guys. I'm trying to run an instance, but can not connect to it. the console output shows "waiting for metadata service at http://169.254.169.254/2009-04-04/meta-data/instance-id  08:19:06 [ 1/100]: url error [timed out]"
<progre55> Any suggestions, please?
<progre55> hmm.. for some reason, all the instances I'm running have the same public-IP, although all of them are "running" at the same time, and the private IP changes to a valid-IP after a while with a message on nc.log saying "discovered private IP xx.xx.xx.xx for instance i-408F076D"
<progre55> oh and cloud-error.log says "ERROR Found 2 vms with the same address: com.eucalyptus.net.util.ClusterAddressInfo@e30c8f0c ->  i-408F076D i-48A408AD"
 * progre55 is starting to dislike eucalyptus and thining to go back to amazon AWS )
<progre55> smoser: hi
<progre55> here?
<smoser> hi
<smoser> progre55, i'm not sure why you would get multiple public ips to ssame instance.
<progre55> sorry for disturbing, it's just, afaik you're the only one active in this channal =)
<smoser> obviously thats not good
<smoser> we've seen the metadata service broken-ness from time to time (there are bugs opened).
<progre55> smoser: well, I've already reinstalled all the machines )
<smoser> well, most people here have "real work" to be doing (myself included)
<progre55> yeah I understand =)
<smoser> the one other place to go for support on eucalyptus is the eucalyptus forums
<progre55> just wanted to ask..
<smoser> oh yeah
<smoser> no harm
<smoser> what does euca-describe-addresses say (as admin) . can you pastebin that ?
<smoser> while you have a couple instances running
<smoser> and also
<progre55> I've set up a machine as cc+nc+storage+walrus and another machine as nc
<smoser> euca_conf --list-nodes
<progre55> yeah, about that, list-nodes
<progre55> so I have 2 machines, meaning 2 nodes
<progre55> but list-nodes shows me 3
<progre55> 2 of them being the main machine  + the separate node
<progre55> but the main machine nodes have 2 different IP addresses, one valid and one invalid
<progre55> is that okay?
<smoser> hm.
<progre55> and although I have 8 cpu cores all together, euca-describe-availability-zones says I can run 10 instances with 1 cpu each..
<smoser> i would ditch nc on the cc+storage+walrus machine
<smoser> that is not something so often tested.
<progre55> oh, I have 6 cpu cores, 4 from the cc and 2 from the nc machine
<smoser> most common test scenario was cc+storage+walrus and ncs
<progre55> hmm.. I see
<progre55> what if I have a 32bit 1 core machine for cc?
<progre55> and 64bit quadro machines for NCs
<progre55> would it work?
<progre55> it's just, I have only 2 powerful machines, and plus a bunch of crappy machines.. =)
<progre55> and I wanted to use the powerful machines as NCs
<smoser> yeah, i would want ot use powerfull for NC alos
<smoser> so i might try cc+storage+walrus on "crappy"
<progre55> smoser: thanks. but can cc be a 32 bit machine with no KVM?
<smoser> yes
<progre55> oh, awesome =)
<progre55> smoser: thanks
<hallyn> smoser: say, to run ec2-describe-images on stock lucid server, should that work with just ec2-ami-tools, ec2-api-tools, and sun-java6-jre installed?  bc i'm getting not-found java classes, but woudl prefer not to install the .zips from amazon.com
<smoser> hallyn, yes. you should just be able to apt-get install ec2-api-tools from multiverse
<hallyn> <grimace>
<smoser> it does work..
<smoser> what errors are you getting ?
<hallyn> smoser: http://pastebin.com/4VsiWEtr
<smoser> gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader
<smoser> java is gcj
<hallyn> i wonder where that is specified
<hallyn> bc i dont' have gcj
<smoser> update-alternatives --query java
<hallyn> Best: /usr/bin/gij-4.4
<hallyn> smoser: thx, i'm in business.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-22
<ablert> does anyone know if it's possible to add ephemeral storage to an already running instance?
<veenenen> no, but you can add more ebs
<ablert> thanks veeenen
<erichammond> ablert: If you start an EBS boot instance without attaching the ephemeral storage that belongs to it, then it should be possible to stop the instance, attach the ephemeral storage, and then start it again.
<ablert> Thanks Eric - that may also work
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-23
<Guest28423> just installed 10.10 server... nova in the repos. nice
<flaccid> nova?
<Guest28423> openstack
<flaccid> oh right cool
<Guest28423> looks it 4 sure
<mathiaz> smoser: hi!
<smoser> yo
<mathiaz> smoser: where is the list of the latest ami available?
<mathiaz> smoser: I mean programatically accessible
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query
<mathiaz> smoser: thanks!
<mathiaz> smoser: what's the name of the ssh script that watches the syslog of a new instance for the fingerprint and then logs in?
<smoser> uec-run-instances maybe ?
<smoser> mathiaz, ^ (in cloud-utils). SpamapS wrote/heavily revised most of it
<CharlieSu> All, I'm using an ELB to goto my webserver.. my webserver has an apache frontend which proxies requests to HAProxy, but It doesn't look like the X-Forward-For headers are being sent correctly.. They come in the the private IP for the ELB..   X-Forwarded-For: 10.207.2.142   any ideas?
<flaccid> charlieS: not technically an ubuntu-cloud question, see answer in #aws
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-24
<salon> HI
<smoser> for anyone interested, there are updated lucid images
<smoser> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cloud/2010-September/000268.html
<marrusl> hi smoser.  about the improved logging in maverick cloud-init.  by that do you mean that more and better info is being sent to the console of the instance during startup?
<smoser> marrusl, i'm not really here :)
<smoser> but a.) it goes to syslog and through to /var/log/cloud-init.log
<smoser> b.) it uses python logging, and you can send (in user-data) a python-logging configuration that it will use
<marrusl> D'oh.  a) that's right.  b) i see.  :) thanks.
